# Wifey sent me this pic from Vegas...



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks like she got me a present!!!! :woohoo:










I will say that there is something very wrong that my wife has been to Casa Fuente, & I have not. :lol:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice.. Shes a keeper ha..


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! ... On BOTH counts! :tu


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

I likey your Wifey! (With total respect, you lucky Dog you.)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lovely Wifey!!!!
With impeccable taste too!!!!!!!!! :thumb:



Congratulations!!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

:lol: You guys are killin' me.

I guess she is pretty photogenic huh...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> :lol: You guys are killin' me.
> 
> I guess she is pretty photogenic huh...


And the gars photo pretty well too! LOL.:biggrin:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

:tpd: Just had a coworker get back from Vegas and forgot to give him some bills for a few cigars from Casa Fuente >.< Looks like a nice gift:thumb: My ex-wife could learn something from your awesome lady:clap2:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn.....dont take this the wrong way....but your wife...is ...........hott!!! lol.....the cigars might have someting to do with that though. lol. shhhhh dont tell my wife. lol.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Definite keeper... even without the +2 points from the cigars!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW!!!!:tape::clap2::wink:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Looks like she got me a present!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a thoughtful lady with good taste.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll add _that_ to the list of good qualities for teh future wife.


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

It seems you are a lucky man...a wifey that has that kind of taste is hard to find...I hope my fiance is taking notes on this. Keri, my fiance, is going to smoke with me sometime, it will be her first time smoking. But seriously, you got a keeper there...sure you already knew that though!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, Jason...who the hell cares what she's holding? I'd just thank my lucky stars that she's sending the pics to ME instead of some other lucky sob!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I SWEAR I didn't know it was your wife.




















What happens in Vegas...................


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great looking sticks and the wife is pretty too! Nice job, now get out to Casa Fuente.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

There were cigars in that pic?


J/K, You are a lucky man!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful lady and beautiful cigars. You are a lucky man all the way around Jason.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You buncha' horny toads. :biglaugh: No really, I don't mind... I pretty much get that alot. I find it a compliment more than anything. :tongue1:

She called afterwards & asked if I wanted anything else... I asked about an ashtray, she said they were $50. So.......


.......I bought an AVO one on CI last night for $19.99 w/free shipping code that I got from the thread here.:lol: It's much bigger than the Casa one too.:nod:

BTW... The link still works in that thread! Hats off to the poster who provided that handy little linky! :yo:


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very lucky indeed on BOTH accounts. Why didn't you go?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> You buncha' horny toads. :biglaugh: No really, I don't mind... I pretty much get that alot. I find it a compliment more than anything. :tongue1:


Dangles it' a good thing for these guys that you have a sense or humour!!:tea:


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I'm cynical but I'm betting it's a cunning ploy to distract you from the other expenses accrued at the forum shops so far. 

Congrats on the wife and smokes, they look tasty.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy chit! haha. 

OP-What happened to Coop?!?! I saw that he is 'no longer a community member'.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW
How nice of her to think of you while in Vegas!

_Does she have a single sister?_


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

bilingue23 said:


> Holy chit! haha.
> 
> OP-What happened to Coop?!?! I saw that he is 'no longer a community member'.


he will be back. theres a stupid rule about thread jacking now. hell, i could get banned for telling you, because its not about fuente's wife in vegas...........and you could get band for asking in this thread.......so.....see you in 7 days? hopefully i wont get banned. but its not my call.

to stay on topic here,

when does she get back? i would love to see a better pic of the stogies and the glass....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

gibson_es said:


> he will be back. theres a stupid rule about thread jacking now. hell, i could get banned for telling you, because its not about fuente's wife in vegas...........and you could get band for asking in this thread.......so.....see you in 7 days? hopefully i wont get banned. but its not my call.
> 
> to stay on topic here,
> 
> when does she get back? i would love to see a better pic of the stogies and the glass....


Hyperbole much? The rule may be stupid to you but to many others it is not. IMO the mod crew is fairly lenient here.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> he will be back. theres a stupid rule about thread jacking now. hell, i could get banned for telling you, because its not about fuente's wife in vegas...........and you could get band for asking in this thread.......so.....see you in 7 days? hopefully i wont get banned. but its not my call.
> 
> to stay on topic here,
> 
> when does she get back? i would love to see a better pic of the stogies and the glass....


yeah i finally got up to speed on the incident. Thanks tho.

And co-sign on the 'better pic of the stogies and glass'.....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

madurolover said:


> Hyperbole much? The rule may be stupid to you but to many others it is not. IMO the mod crew is fairly lenient here.


off topic! off topic! lol.

im not going to say what i want, because the thread it belongs in was closed. so i will try and keep it light harded, so its not to get too off topic.

so anyway, about those cigars.......what did you get there? hard for me to see them all in the pic.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

gibson_es said:


> ... theres a stupid rule about thread jacking now. hell, i could get banned for telling you, because its not about fuente's wife in vegas...........and you could get band for asking in this thread.......so.....see you in 7 days? hopefully i wont get banned. but its not my call.





gibson_es said:


> off topic! off topic! lol.
> im not going to say what i want, because the thread it belongs in was closed. so i will try and keep it light harded, so its not to get too off topic.


What I'd like to see, Blake, is you not "stirring the pot".

The decisions we (the Mods.) make are difficult ones and may not please every member, but we feel that these tough decisions are made in the best interest of the forum.

Please keep in mind that it's not 'us against you'. We are all members of this forum, we enjoy being here, and although at times we have to take on the responsibilities to make decisions, we are all still brothers who share the joys of cigars, and the fun that goes along with discussing these topics with our community members and friends.

...on topic...

These look like some great smokes coming your way!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

She got you a present, that's all that matters!!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

She didn't get you any lanceros? You should fire her.

Kidding of course. Hope you enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

An awesome display of love from your wife!
You are a fortunate dude.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

fuente,
It would appear that you have outpunted your coverage.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

iMarc said:


> fuente,
> It would appear that you have outpunted your coverage.


+1 - marry up!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mlbar1153 said:


> Very lucky indeed on BOTH accounts. Why didn't you go?


My wife is a nurse, so she went there for a learning workshop. She went with some other nurses & the hospital paid for it all. It wasn't all fun for her. I couldn't get off at work, that's why I didn't make the trip. 

I'll try to get some better pics of the glass & sticks up here when she returns, for you guys that asked. :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

iMarc said:


> fuente,
> It would appear that you have outpunted your coverage.


Hey! Watch it Marc!!!! :lol:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> I'll try to get some better pics of the glass & sticks up here when she returns, for you guys that asked. :thumb:


Put me in the group who would like to see more photos.


----------

